# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định và soi kèo Deportivo vs Sevilla, 00h30 ngày 18/4/2018.

## 188bongda

*Nhận định và soi kèo Deportivo vs Sevilla, 00h30 ngày 18/4/2018.
*
Theo nhận định từ trang nhà cái uy tín *188 bet*, ở giải đoạn nước rút là sự chứng kiến cho 1 sự trổi dậy mạnh mẽ của những cầu thủ Deportivo khi mà họ đã bị dồn vào chân tường. Chiến thắng  với tỷ số  3 – 2 ở vòng đấu 31 trước Malaga là chiến thắng đầu tiên của thuyền trưởng Clarence Seedorf sau 2 tháng lên năm quyền. Và kịch bán chiến thắng đó lại 1 lần nữa đến với Deportivo khi ở vòng đấu trước họ đánh bại Bibao. Có được 6 điểm sau 2 lượt trận vừa qua đã giúp cho đội bóng chủ nhà tiếp tục nuôi hi vọng cho việc trụ hạng ở lại giải tới năm sau. Ở thời điểm hiện tại độibóng của huấn luyện viên Seedorf đang có được 26 điểm và đứng ở vị trí thứ 18 trên bảng xếp hạng và chỉ còn cách nhóm an toàn đúng 5 điểm ít hơn. Với 6 vòng đấu còn lại ở giải đấu lần này thì đây được xem là 1 khoảng cách không quá lớn và hoàn toàn có thể san lấp. Quan trong là nằm ở chính đôi chân những cầu thù của đội bóng chủ nhà. Quyết tâm của họ tới đâu, sự khao khát trụ hạng của họ tới đâu sẽ quyết định vận mệnh đội bóng ở mùa giải năm sau.

Cập nhật *[replacer_a]* mới nhất không bị chặn tại đây!



Bên kia chiến tuyến, đội bóng Sevilla vừa phải chịu dừng bước ở vòng tứ kết giải cup C1 châu  u khi chị thất bại trước đại diện đến từ nước Đức là Bayern với tổng tỷ số sau 2 lượt trận là 1 – 2. Đây là kết quả đã được dự đoán từ trước khi mà lực lượng của Sevilla là quá mỏng so với đối thủ của mình. Tuy nhiên trận thua đó vấn để lại 1 nổi buồn cho thầy trò huấn luyện viên Vicenzo Montella, qua đó khi trở về giải đấu quốc nội họ đã để mất điểm trong trận đấu quan trọng trước Villarreal ngay trên sân nhà.
Trận đấu bị cầm hòa bởi Villarreal là trận đấu thứ 5 mà đội khách không biết tới mùi chiến thắng. Sau 32 vòng đấu đã qua thì Sevilla đang có được cho mình 47 điểm và xếp ngay sau đội bóng mới để hòa là Villarreal với khoảng cách 1 điểm. Do đó họ cần có được chiến thắng trong trận đấu dạng sáng ngày mai để gây sức ép lên chính đối thủ xếp trên trong cuộc đua nước rút cuối cùng này. Thế nhưng đây được xem là 1 mục tiêu không hề dễ dàng với đội khách khi mà phong độ của hi ở thời điểm hiện tại là không tốt mà lại còn phải chơi trên sân khách. Có thể thấy cơ hội đang được chia đều cho cả 2 bên và cả đội đang rất cần điểm ở thời điểm này để hoàn thành mục tiêu khác nhau của từng đội bóng.

link vao 188 đã trở lại đăng ký từ bây giờ để nhận được những siêu ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!

----------

